# Anyone pregnant after pPROm?



## Hunneytot

Hi ladies. I just found out I am pregnant again after my second loss. I am just wondering if anyone else has any advice for me. My doctors dont have much to say, but I am super scared. They told me I am able to go about "business as usual" :haha: I have been readinga few websites, and get conflicting answers. What I am most curious about is taking baths and having sex. Are these ok? Or should I be avoiding them? Thank you so much to anyone who has any experience in this!


----------



## Hunneytot

Anyone?


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Hey how r u did they say what was the cause of ur prom...i too had prom nut it seems to be due to an IC... My doc placed a mcdonald cerclage stitch and i have been on progedterone injections and advised me not to have sex during the 2nd trimester due to my shortening of my cervix... So u should be ok if u have any questions feel free


----------



## Hunneytot

Thank you for replying! I ppromed at 18 weeks, and only made it two weeks. They dont think anything was wrong with my cervix, and I had no signs of infection (neither did baby). I am just terrified that it will happen again. I have not had good luck with pregnancy. I am sorry about your loss.


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

as i am sorry to hear about yours.. There is nothing I can say other than i felt the exact same... IM 32 weeks and im still convinced something is going to happen and cannot get excited at all.. its awful.. Iv had stitch and weekly injections, fornightly scans and of my cervix so that reassured me. Its hard trying to relax without answers. so is there anything your doc can do to help things for you ? :) 
what is your due date :) X


----------



## Hunneytot

I am only 5 weeks :) Due date is October 3rd


----------



## Goldy

Honeytot, I have had 3 losses 1 at 17 weeks and 2 at 18weeks. On the last one in August 2012 had a biopsy done and the doc found a bacteria in my uterine lining so now that am pregnant again am on antibiotics until birth. Am only 5 weeks now. It's a scary lonely road and place to be in but hope is all I have now.


----------



## Hunneytot

I am rooting for a healthy baby for you Goldy! They did all the testing, but did not find any infection at all for me. Part of me wishes it was something treatabl like that instead of he unknown. I wish you so much luck!


----------



## CMackMommy

Hi, I'm Ashley. I JUST lost a baby to PProm in Dec. 2012, my water broke at 18 weeks and I held on for 2 weeks until i had my little girl. 

I cannot explain the fear and worries I have in the back of my mind every day, my loss is still fresh. It had only been 7 weeks after I lost my pprom baby before I got pregnant with this one! So I'm totally here with you.


----------



## Hunneytot

CMackMommy said:


> Hi, I'm Ashley. I JUST lost a baby to PProm in Dec. 2012, my water broke at 18 weeks and I held on for 2 weeks until i had my little girl.
> 
> I cannot explain the fear and worries I have in the back of my mind every day, my loss is still fresh. It had only been 7 weeks after I lost my pprom baby before I got pregnant with this one! So I'm totally here with you.

Oh wow! I am so so sorry for your loss. Our stories are so similar. I was also 18 weeks and lost mine two weeks later, except mine was a boy. Have your doctors said that they were doing anything different this time around? Do you have any answers why it happened? Sorry for being nosy!


----------



## CMackMommy

I actually switched doctors for this one. I switched to an obgyn perinatal TEAM of 4 doctors. One of them is the director of the high risk unit at the hospital. So they're the best around with the most hospital privileges. I haven't gone to my first prenatal appt yet. it's on 3/27. (I'm a few weeks behind you). But I'm going in next week to check for a heartbeat head of time. So I'm not sure what they'll do differently but I know I will have everything done by them since they are also Maternal Fetal Medicine (perinatal) specialists who happen to deliver babies. When I registered , the nurse told me they will probably see me more often than normal. And give more pelvic exam/ paps to check for infections frequently since they believe it may have been the cause for my pprom although it's not certain because by the time I tested for infection of course I was already admitted to the hospital and started on antibiotics so it wouldn't have shown up anyway. My cervix was definitely not incompetent and in fact I never dilated, even in labor. When my baby was born, she was so small that I had only dilated 1.5cm but she came out any way. There were no concerns for her health . They told me she was completely healthy , just simply too premature to survive outside of me. Im still dealing with the what ifs.


----------

